# MY OSCAR GOT EATEN !



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

I have been contimplating getting rid of my oscar for some time due to the amount of crap that he puts into the aquarium and also for the fact that he will get huge and probably get eaten anyway. He also begs for food. and begging is something that I do not tolerate from an animal/fish because its very annoying. Unless its a dog and he doesnt do it all the time.

Shortly after I turned on my new powerhead the Piranha started fighting like mad. The oscar was swimming the current too and one of the P's took a nip at him. The oscar went vertical and started swimming like that for some reason for the next 2 or so minutes. the same P that nipped him on the tail nipped him in the belly and made a wound that drew blood. This started the rest of the P's going at him and before I knew it he was a floating corpse ont the bottom. His whole stomach is eaten and he has only 1 eye left. I will never put a cichlid with Piranha again. Lesson learned. peace.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Whoa, was that trip really necessary?...



> a floating corpse ont the bottom


...as opposed to a sinking corpse on the surface?


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

why do you even ask for advice when you dont listen in the first place?

~Will.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

iLLwiLL said:


> why do you even ask for advice when you dont listen in the first place?
> 
> ~Will.


 I am seeking professional help regarding that exact question.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Congrats man.. I guess your Ps got to him before you could give him away.


----------



## Shred Revolution (May 16, 2003)

for anyone considering getting an Oscar for you Piranha tank I highly recommend against it because not only will they eventually get eaten, they beg for food, and they sh*t constantly !


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i had a oscar in with my red bellies it was bout the same size as them and they would f*ck him up but never killed him...and now i have a jack dempsey in with my piranhas they are about 3-4 inches in a 55 gallon i have 2reds and 1 caribe in with him...i was just gonna do a test on it and they will let him swim with him but during feeding time he knows his turn and he waits on the bottom until they are done then i feed him haha...he has about half his fins but he is still alive and well. it just determines the fish...like the jack...he knows whats up and what he is up against so he just stays out of their way and they stay out of his...they have been in the same tank for about a month or 2 now


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Please tell me that you knew it was gonna get eaten! If you did'nt, that is sad.....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

mtx1 said:


> i had a oscar in with my red bellies it was bout the same size as them and they would f*ck him up but never killed him...and now i have a jack dempsey in with my piranhas they are about 3-4 inches in a 55 gallon i have 2reds and 1 caribe in with him...i was just gonna do a test on it and they will let him swim with him but during feeding time he knows his turn and he waits on the bottom until they are done then i feed him haha...he has about half his fins but he is still alive and well. it just determines the fish...like the jack...he knows whats up and what he is up against so he just stays out of their way and they stay out of his...they have been in the same tank for about a month or 2 now



















Previous thread


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> Please tell me that you knew it was gonna get eaten! If you did'nt, that is sad.....


 He knew what would happen
heres a handy link


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

winkyee said:


> Previous thread


 Hey ,
That's the same as my previous thread link.lol


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yeah your right, and it took me a few seconds to do as well


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

marcc420 said:


>


 yesss









and hey it was a $6 feeder, but it should proved for a spectacular show at least eh? If you had been less lucky, it would have happened while you were away from the tank


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> B. Scott said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me that you knew it was gonna get eaten! If you did'nt, that is sad.....
> ...


 there is conflicting info on that link, and as you clearly saw there are others out there who are successfully keeping oscars with piranhas. Why do you all expect him to take the OMG ITLL BE DEAD OSCARS over the equally-present THEY WORK FINE? There's no reason for you ego-charged pricks to bash him over this.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Come to think about it.. I halso had an Oscar in with my 3" Pirayas. All same size and shoaled together for a month plus. Then 1 day they just took a huge bite off his stomach and had his guts hanging out. Felt bad for the Oscar for suffering, so I tossed him in with the huge Caribas/RBs.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

the only way my oscars survived 2 months with my caribas was they paired up, and started showing signs of breeding. my oscars are nasty at the moment, I got attacked several times yesterday when I was cleaning the gravel, and doing a water change.

BUT

Keeping oscars with piranhas was only a temporary situation, I split up the 2 species as soon as I could. I really dont like tanks that mix cichlids and piranhas . . . it just dosent look natural.

~Will.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > B. Scott said:
> ...


 I thought it was plainly obvious that it wouldn't work from the last thread, and I said it myself a couple of times


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam poor dead oscar


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> The oscar went vertical and started swimming like that for some reason for the next 2 or so minutes.


Weird line being crossed here, I think. Shiners and goldfish sometimes know there is danger but this Oscar was very obviously in fear and knowing his fate for a decent amount of time. Quick death without fear or chewing of relatively stupid feeders seems to be the most ethical way to do feeders.

I'd just be aware that the vertical posture means "take me out!"


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Innes said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > Innes said:
> ...


 so he is to trust you above everyone else?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Just a *rough* count of the posts, It seems to me that
4 said it would work OK
3 were maybe/might depending on the fish
7 were against.

So maybe means yes?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I guess your right, can't beat the stats!


----------

